# Verbindung mit Interbase-Datenbank herstellen



## juergenerwin (5. Aug 2004)

hallo leute,

ich schreibe gerade ine programm bei dem ich daten aus einem textfile extrahiere und diese in eine interbase datenbank schreibe. dazu benötige ich den interclient (jdbc-treiber). wie kann ich aus java heraus den interclient starten?

mfg
juergen

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Titel präzisiert_


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Aug 2004)

Schau mal, ob Dir folgender Link weiterhilft:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials166092.html

Verschoben: JDBC.


----------



## Guest (5. Aug 2004)

hilft mir leider nicht weiter. damit ich auf die interbase datenbank aus java heraus zugreifen kann muss ich zuerst den interclient starten (ein eigenes programm von interbase). wie kann ich nun diesen interclient starten.
dasselbe wäre wenn ich etwa excel unter java aufmachen möchte (aufrufen), genausoetwas suche ich für interclient.

danke für eure hilfe
mfg
zellinger jürgen


----------

